

An appeal to Canonical to develop Ubuntu Prime; a flagship ARM-based ultrabook - diminish
http://www.jobrupt.com/j/hardware-product-manager-f69923bb-5a23-4880-bbab-fe7f46a20146

======
nextparadigms
I'd like to see that. I think it would make Ubuntu a bit more mainstream,
which I think that's their goal. If they're going to start working on it now,
and release it next year, it should have at least a Tegra 4, or if they
release it in 2013, it should have a quad core Cortex A15 and use Cortex A7
with big.Little, too.

And it should be a "Prime" meaning, it should have detachable tablet. I think
that's the future for both tablets and netbooks/ultrabooks/notebooks.

~~~
diminish
i am currently using a dell and a sony vaio as a developer machine (ubuntu),
if i had a chance to buy a powerful ubuntu machine (just like google nexus),
it would solve all my problems. tegra 4 looks very promising.

------
alperakgun
"The way Google releases Nexus for Android; the Ubuntu hardware could be a
template and a reference design for other companies"

------
seclorum
Ubuntu make a proper hardware device and use it to challenge the Mac hegemony?
I'm _so_ buying that. Seriously. I've been trying for a decade to get off the
Apple crack, and as soon as someone delivers an Ubuntu laptop with as much
style and functional design goodness as my Macbook Pro, I'm there.

------
SCdF
Off topic, but that site really is amazingly ugly. In Chrome on Windows the
lower section is unreadable.

~~~
drivebyacct2
God, at the very least get rid of the enormous justified text everywhere. And
maybe the weirdly shaped pink background images on your homepage. What on
Earth...

~~~
Melissa3000
hey, i like pink!

